# Down side to buying HGV resale?



## mvargas (Feb 28, 2008)

Any downside to buying hilton grand vacation resale do you lose anything, a sales peron said something about paying for some kind of membership if I buy resale,


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi!     I moved your post to the Hyatt board where you will get expert help!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 28, 2008)

Does the OP mean Hilton Grand Vacation Club  ?


----------



## mvargas (Feb 28, 2008)

*sorry*

thanks and yes I mean Hilton Grand Vacation Club


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 29, 2008)

To answer the OP's question:  you do not lose any significant benefit buying resale.   The *only *thing that is different is that your purchase will not count toward "elite" status -- elite levels start at 14K annual points ownership, and get you some minor benefits.  Certainly not work the extra tens of thousands of $$$ it would cost to buy from the developer, IMHO.

As for the "membership fee" that the salesman was mentioning -- if you buy resale, you do have a one-time ~$400 fee to join HGVC.  Think of it more as a transfer fee.  After that, you be treated just like any other owner.

Good luck!
Kurt


----------

